# SWGRRS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Who is coming to the SOUTH WEST GARDEN RAIL ROAD SHOW in Pomona at the Fair Plex . 

November 5th and 6th?

JJ


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Me...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Too..


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Too 2...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I will be there


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Me also


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Me 6...7..?

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I know. I think this is a duplicate topic.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

curly, see all the discussions on this in the web site forum... you are using Google Chrome, there is no fix but to use a better browser. Nothing can be done to make Chrome not add the junk. 

Regarding the duplicate topic, JJ, since you are a moderator, can you look into this and if it is a dup, can we merge the threads? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...so that we can completely derail this duplicate topic...lets talk about the name of the event

Is it SWGRRS (a la JJ) or SWGRS?

Being Navy..I always try to say the acronym...and this one is about the MLS drinking crowd that gathers each evening in the bar...swiggers.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

It is the SWGRS 

http://www.swgrs.com/modx-1.0.0-rc1/


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* I mite try to make it again, if I can get someone to come with me(hint, hint---Oh Marty). Its a 4,000 mile round trip for me. *


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

To be totally honest, after helping with the last few shows and 3 open houses this year, I'm simply "showed out". 
I have no desire to go to any show for awhile. 
I'm looking forward to the cold nights of building engines in the shop again in piece and quiet.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

HEHEHEHEHEHE


Bubba


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

OK had to post another 666 is not a good #.

Bubba


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Bubba, You didn't dance with the devil but for a note! I will be going to the show but I will not stay on the 14th floor of the hotel !


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't dance with the devil, because he changes you, you don't change him!

Bubba


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Didn't like sleeping with Bubba?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Bringing to the top...

So far it looks like a good group gathering...we have

Me and Margie - Friday thru Sunday
JJ & Stan Cederleaf - Thursday thru Sunday


John Corridini
Greg Elmassian
Gary Armitstead
Vic Smith
Paul Deis
Paul Birch??? 

Tommy Mejia
Mark Johnson

Anybody else?

Who's staying at the hotel? What nights? 


I checked with the Sheraton Hotel at the Fairplex and they said the front patio (to the left of the front doors, next to the restaurant/bar) was open seating in the evening...and it has an outdoor fireplace. Sounds like a good place to get together to drink and talk in the evenings.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mary and I will be there Thursday through Sunday night.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I will not make it. Total knee replacement later in the week. 

Paul 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ Rutalj....new member of MLS. We will be riding together.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing everyone. 

Mike drinks it is on the patio every night..


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike's buyng???????????????????????


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

....for me and Margie.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mike I thought you were buying seeing how last time you were on a boat........ See you soon.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

As usual, the Baxter's, Don Gage and Dave Crocker will be there with the Door Hollow Shortline layout. Bob, Sandra and Dave will be staying at the hotel Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I did not see any sort of modeling competitions on their web site. I was thinking of finishing and entering the Lowrider Train if they had the appropriate category (e.g., whimsy). Does anyone know anything about any competitions?

Thanks


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't recall there being any contest last year. The BTS was where the modeling contests happened.


----------

